# Stihl 025 carb adjustment



## sideburns95 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello fellow tinkerers, I am working with my chain saw trying to get it running like it should. So far I have a new coil, carburetor, spark plug, and fuel tank vent tube.I have also cleaned the spark arrestor. The saw will start and run on high idle (partial choke) and sometimes will run at regular idle speed. My problem is that when you attempt to rev the engine to cutting speed, the engine bogs or dies. I have used the basic settings for the adjustment screws of one and one half for the high speed screw and one turn for the low speed screw to establish a given starting point. It seems like no matter where the screws are turned, it makes no difference in the engine speed or sound of the engine.
The fuel is fresh and properly mixed, air filter is clean, and the engine shows 110 pounds of compression. I would be willing to try any sound ideas that seem reasonable.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

You say new carburetor so that is a source ruled out. Did you flush out the fuel tank before you fired it up with the new carb? If there was some old fuel in the tank it may have clogged up the carb. Old gas smells like turpentine. You may have some leakage some where. Did you put a new gasket between the carburetor and cylinder. Make sure it's good and tight. One way to check for leaks is have it running then spray WD40 right at where the carb is bolted on the body.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If the engine hesitates or stumbles and dies from idle, then the low speed is too lean, try opening up the adjustment 1/4 turn at a time and keep checking to see if acceleration improves.


----------

